
Show HN: `curl parrot.live` - hsx
https://github.com/hugomd/parrot.live
======
hsx
Hey HN! I made this as a side project, but it blew up a lot more than I
thought so I thought I might share it here.

I love Cult of the Party Parrot so I thought I'd try to make my own, but for
`curl`!

`parrot.live` just keeps the connection open and pipes down a clear terminal
character and then passes through the next frame (with some colour).

------
mistermatt
Thank you sir, the world deserve more party parrots !

